# Pink Zebra Beauty or Chaco Golden Knee?



## Vespula (Jan 29, 2011)

She was sold to me as a Pink Zebra Beauty, but Someone told me that she looks like a Chaco, so I wanted to confirm with the experts on here. Thanks


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Jan 29, 2011)

When she molts if she has pink hairs then she is a pzb.


----------



## Vespula (Jan 29, 2011)

Is there a way to tell now? I don't know when her next molt will be.


----------



## TomM (Jan 29, 2011)

That does look like a G. puchripes.


----------



## losct2381 (Jan 29, 2011)

This my golden knee 










That what it looks like u got to me

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

That's a mm by the way


----------



## Vespula (Jan 29, 2011)

MM? yours or mine? mine has no hooks.


----------



## losct2381 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mine is a mm


----------



## Vespula (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 29, 2011)

Vespula said:


> She was sold to me as a Pink Zebra Beauty, but Someone told me that she looks like a Chaco, so I wanted to confirm with the experts on here. Thanks


That is a Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco)


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd have to say Chaco. A better picture and knowing the size would be very helpful.


----------



## Vespula (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Anastasia! I paid 80 for her, do you think that was a good price?


----------



## Jacobchinarian (Jan 29, 2011)

You got lucky chacos get huge. I love my pzb though.

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------

I got my pzb for 35 dollars without shipping because it was at a pet show. Mine was only about 4 inches though.


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 29, 2011)

Vespula said:


> Thank you Anastasia! I paid 80 for her, do you think that was a good price?


Yes, and she will make a wonderful pet,
Grammostola Genus is one of my favorites!


----------



## Vespula (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a better picture of her. She's maybe 4-5 inches right now.


----------



## losct2381 (Jan 29, 2011)

Their nice to have around real docile good for handling.


----------



## Vespula (Jan 29, 2011)

I know, right!? I was holding her earlier, and she seemed to really like it. She's soft like i didn't think possible!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 29, 2011)

I have 2 G. pulchripes and I will also cast my vote for that being one as well. They are easily one of my favorites. 

Congratulations. It's a Chaco.


----------



## Vespula (Jan 30, 2011)

*Passes out Crickets to everyone* It's a Chaco! 

That's cool! I've always wanted a chaco! And she's a great spider! I'm happy about this!


----------



## Londoner (Jan 30, 2011)

Vespula said:


> Is there a way to tell now? I don't know when her next molt will be.


I know you've solved your mystery but in case anyone else was wondering, the back two legs on _E. campestratus_ appear slightly thicker and bulkier than the rest. They also have prominent stripes on the femurs unlike _G. pulchripes_. Nice Chaco anyway


----------



## Zman181 (Jan 31, 2011)

losct2381 said:


> This my golden knee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love how vibrant the yellow is on your T  Will be purchasing this species soon   after viewing your specimen.

Thanks.


----------



## losct2381 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank u but it got brighter after maturing. But they are amazing.  have had this one from sling it's my oldest. And to be honest I love this t gonna be sad when he passes soon.  Going to get another real soon.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Feb 3, 2011)

Jacobchinarian said:


> When she molts if she has pink hairs then she is a pzb.


G pulchripes have pink hairs when they molt.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Feb 3, 2011)

My G pulchripes, freshly molted


----------



## Zman181 (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Beautiful.


----------



## PitViper (Feb 4, 2011)

Ugh, I got a chaco female 6 months ago, she didn't eat and a week after I got her she sealed up her burrow, I hate waiting for gramms to molt, lol, can't wait though since she is 5.5-6" now.


----------

